# Preservation tips



## Brokerwerks (Jul 19, 2020)

Brought this bicycle home this weekend.  There is plenty of good paint left.

What is a safe cleaner that is preferred for the paint?

Then should it be oiled or waxed?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2020)

Search through the restoration section for a variety of ways to approach this. Whatever you do start of gentle and don't get aggressive because once a pinstripe or decal is gone you can't get it back without replacing/repainting. V/r Shawn


----------



## the tinker (Jul 20, 2020)

The white paint on the fork and front fender looks excellent. The white on the frame and especially the tank should come back nice, with a soak in Oxalic acid, without scrubbing the heck out of it. Be careful of any cleaning agents, or cleaner type wax, as they all remove some paint. Most of us have learned this the hard way. Like Shawn said, Read the Restoration section. I'll add this, "Read the whole thing.". . . before you start. Good luck and have fun, whatever you decide.   Looks like your bike is a '49, or there about. That's the original saddle on it and they're very easy to recover.


----------



## gkeep (Jul 20, 2020)

Congratulations on acquiring a really nice bike! That is going be a beauty with some gentle help and dirt removal. Follow the above advice and be patient, take a look at some of the "before and after" threads and I'm sure you'll be inspired to go carefully. Every bike you work on is always a learning experience. Best of luck and keep the thread updated with pics of your progress!

PS, next 4th of July that bike needs to be in a parade!


----------



## Brokerwerks (Jul 20, 2020)

gkeep said:


> Congratulations on acquiring a really nice bike! That is going be a beauty with some gentle help and dirt removal. Follow the above advice and be patient, take a look at some of the "before and after" threads and I'm sure you'll be inspired to go carefully. Every bike you work on is always a learning experience. Best of luck and keep the thread updated with pics of your progress!
> 
> PS, next 4th of July that bike needs to be in a parade!
> View attachment 1232181




I do have a few flag holders!!!

Thanks for the tips so far!


----------

